# How do I do a roller set?



## aziajs (Aug 22, 2007)

A friend of mine does the cutest roller sets but I can't figure out how to do it.  She explained it to me but I'm lost.  I think I know the type of setting lotion to use and the type of rollers but how do I put the rollers in?  What direction should they go?  I have medium length hair.  It sweeps my chin in the front and comes past my shoulders in the back.  Argh.  

This will give you some idea of the look I am going for:







Here are some more links:

http://www.blackhairmedia.com/hairst...curls&Pic=0083

http://www.blackhairmedia.com/hairst...curls&Pic=0099

http://www.blackhairmedia.com/hairst...curls&Pic=0172


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 22, 2007)

Hmmm. Well you have to part the hair in rectangular partings, according to the size of the roller. Lets say you have a parting of hair, well you are going to comb it straight up/out, place the roller underneath the hair (at the end of the hair), and roll the hair and the roller underneath until you get to the scalp. the hair should be smooth againt the roller with no endies hanging out. Then you clip it (using roller clips or pin curl clips) and go onto the next one. I think what my teacher used to call the most common kind of set was a "brick set". And that was basically just...the way bricks look! lol you're going to have to picture the style you want, then kind of comb your wet hair into that direction (say you want a middle part, well you're going to part it in the middle, then do the rollers going down each side of the head) 

Its pretty easy to tell what kind of rollers you should use, depending on what style you want. Big rollers-big curls, etc. For some of those pictures you posted, I dont know...you'd have to use some REALLY tiny rollers. You have to make sure the hair is really wet when doing a roller set, and be prepared to wait awhile for it to dry.

We did these in school all the time, and though not many people ask for them anymore, I want to do a set on myself. I have to say that I still can't do a roller set on myself. Its different when you're working on someone else. I guess maybe you should just keep practicing until you get it right...and definetly ask your friend if you can watch her, and if she can watch you do one and tell you what you're doing wrong. Its sort of one of those things that you have to see, learn the technique and practice. You could also google it and see pictures and tips on roller setting. HTH


----------

